# Clothing Crowdfunding Projects of The Month



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello, it's Printsome!

We are already in the middle of March and we are ready to share with you the *best clothing crowdfunding projects* of the month!

For this month's best clothing crowdfunding projects we bring you quite a few interesting campaigns, from a t-shirt that can teach you anatomy to a new revolutionary mens robe. Do you want to learn more about them and the people behind?

Find out more here! --> *http://printso.me/CCProjects*


















Enjoy


----------

